# When are you usually on PerC?



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)

obz900 said:


> All night long. It's awful.



lols.... yeeeeeeeah..





and this song is secretly about the internets..... Lionel knew what was coming... and he was excited about it. So much so he danced in teh streets singing and filmed it all ...so he could put it up on youtube! ^____^


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

Pretty much whenever I want to, although not during work.


----------



## Raindrops (May 2, 2010)

Whenever I have access to the computer, someone else is always on it in my family.


----------



## Randi92 (May 20, 2010)

During by 5th period, which happens to be Spanish, or when I don't have any real work to do.:blushed:


----------



## AutumnTiger (May 23, 2010)

I do almost everything on the computer, games, news, etc.


----------



## HannibalLecter (Apr 18, 2010)

Anytime...


----------



## PseudoSenator (Mar 7, 2010)

During weekdays, periodically throughout the afternoon and into the night. I'm always up into the wee hours anyway.

On the weekends, pretty much at least a fourth of my internet time is spent on here, and proudly so


----------



## Ti Dominant (Sep 25, 2010)

*all day...*


----------



## PurdyFlower (Aug 1, 2010)

I'm usually on PerC when I'm at work...especially when I work the midnight shift. Although right now it's the late morning and I'm at home.


----------



## lib (Sep 18, 2010)

OmarFW said:


> all the time anytime i can be :laughing:


Ditto
If you see me by the computer early in the morning it's because I've done an all nighter not because I got up early!:laughing:


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

It wouldn't let me click more than one option. I tend to be on all evening and all night.


----------



## phoelomek (Nov 28, 2010)

I only have a part time job - 2.5 hours in the morning and 3.5 in the afternoon. I'm not in school, either, so I'm basically on the computer (and on here) all day and night long. ... I just do a hell of a lot more reading than posting. I guess that's sort of creepy. :mellow:


----------

